# Huawei-Tablets oder doch lieber nicht?



## TheOGAnonymous (14. Mai 2020)

Ich wollte mir mal ein Tablet zulegen; nichts besonderes meisten nur für Multimedia oder mal ein paar Vorlesungen für die Uni anschauen.

Nach intensiver Recherche ud langem Überlegen habe ich mich auf entweder ein Samsung Galaxy Tab A 10.5 festgelegt, was allerdings dann schnell wieder mit dem Preis in die Höhe ging und erstmal da bleibt. 
Zweite Option, die zufällig auch gerade im Angebot wieder ist, wäre das Huawei MediaPad M5 Lite mit 4GB RAM und 64GB Speicher. Sieht an und für sich nicht schlecht aus. Hat wohl nach Angaben ein leicht schlechteres Display, aber in dieser Preisklasse muss man immer Pros und Contras unter den Angeboten vergleichen. 

Nur macht mir die aktuelle Lage mit Huawei etwas sorgen. Nicht nur die Sicherheitsfrage, sondern auch ob es bei einem aktuellen Neukauf nicht dann bald schon so sein kann, dass ich damit nichts mehr machen kann, da alle bekannten Apps nicht mehr mit Huawei kooperieren. Insbesondere wollte ich ein normales Android Tablet haben und nicht so etwas zusammengeschustertes wie die Xiaomi Geräte haben.

Sollte ich also besser wieder auf ein Angebot des Samsung-Gerätes warten (auch wenn es z.B. einen GB weniger RAM hat) oder kann man Huawei noch sorglos kaufen?
Die Informationslage zu dem Thema ist leider auch nicht sehr konsistent im Netz...


----------



## HGHarti (14. Mai 2020)

Habe das normale M5 und bin super zufrieden.Bis jetzt gibt es auch alle updates.

Pro war der Preis
Contra das Gewicht


----------



## TheOGAnonymous (14. Mai 2020)

Vom Gewicht her ist das M5 Lite ja wohl ein Blatt Papier leichter, aber da ich es sowieso als Ersatz für mein 13" Netbook benutze, wird das Gewicht mich sowieso nicht stören.

Es geht mir halt nur darum, dass ich das noch alles benutzen kann und nicht morgen dann plötzlich der Android-Support für Huawei Geräte komplett eingestellt wird.


----------



## HGHarti (15. Mai 2020)

Denke mal das kann dir niemand sagen , habe meins letztes Jahr geholt und noch ein Huaway Handy und da gab es die Gerüchte ja auch schon.


----------



## TheOGAnonymous (15. Mai 2020)

Aber wie sind die Huawei Tablets im Vergleich mit einem Galaxy Tab A 10.1 oder 10.5 mit 3GB RAM? Spührt man dabei einen deutlichen Unterschied oder macht so ein GB RAM nicht mehr aus? 
Das Einzige Manko zum Huawei was ich bisher finden konnte war das Dispay, was nicht ganz so gut sein soll. Naja, das UI soll auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig sein.


----------



## Darkseth (17. Mai 2020)

Kommt drauf an, was du damit machst, und wie viel Multitasking du machst.

Problem: Das M5 ist schon älter, und wird wohl nicht mal mehr Android 10 bekommen - in 3-4 Monaten kommt Android 11.
Du kaufst also ein Tablet, welches schon eine veraltete Software hat, und nicht mehr lange Sicherheitsupdates bekommt.

An sich ist das Tablet technisch okay, wenn der Preis stimmt.
Fürs vollwertige M5 10" würde ich persönlich aber definitiv keine 380€ ausgeben. Aller höchstens 299€, eher 250€ mittlerweile. Und zwar Neupreis, nicht gebraucht.
Gebraucht: Maximal 200€~ rum.
Mediapad M5 lite ist "solala", bleibt aber wohl auf Android 8 stecken. Stift wird unterstützt.

Für 380€, bzw im Angebot schon paar mal gewesen für 299€~ bekommst du ein Samsung Tab S5e, welches ich bereits wegen dem Amoled Panel vorziehen würde (und es bekommt Android 10, wenn auch erst im Sommer).

Mediapad M6 bekommt man ab 350€~ importiert~. Aber ohne google Dienste (Auch wenn es vorinstalliert ist, wird es eher nicht funktionieren).


Wenn du nen stift brauchst: Samsung Tab S6 lite.


Oder, generell besser: iPad. Deutlich länger Updates, besser optimierte Apps, mehr Apps, etc.
Auch mit Android Smartphone + windows PC würde ich beim Tablet zum iPad greifen.

Wenn es Android sein muss, ist eigentlich nur noch Samsung wirklich kaufbar. Evtl Amazon Fire Tablets mit extrem niedrigem Preis.


----------



## Eddy24 (17. Mai 2020)

Nur mal nebenbei, die Huawei Geräte haben jetzt die hauseigene App Galery, ist mit dem Play Store bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen also kein Gegenargument mehr, wer es drauf anlegt kann auch weiterhin den Playstore nutzen. Wenn nicht zu Weihnachten das Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 (wo auch zusätzlich der Galaxy Store drauf ist) für mich interessanter gewesen wäre, wäre es auch ein Mediapad M5 Pro geworden. Mir persönlich ging es übrigens hauptsächlich um die eingebauten Lautsprecher bei der Auswahl eines Tablets, so dass ich nicht immer extern welche brauche, und das bekommen beide hin.


----------



## Darkseth (18. Mai 2020)

Doch es ist ein Argument noch, und man kann den Play Store eben NICHT nutzen. Ständig gibt's neue Methoden, die nicht gescheit funktionieren, und dann wieder gesperrt werden, und bla. Da gibt's nen haufen Videos drüber. Man kann es vergessen.

Und App Gallery hat auch nicht alles, kann es auch nicht.
Bestimmte Apps nutzen auch die Google Services für benachrichtigungen, da hast du auf Huawei dann auch pech gehabt. Das ist weit mehr als "Play Store fehlt".

Anderes muss man manuell suchen über die "App Suche", die einen unterstützt. Und da muss man auch wiederum manuell updaten und so weiter.

Fazit: Warum sollte man sich das antun, wenn es konkurrenz gibt, wo man den Nachteil nicht hat.
Meiner Meinung nach: Wenn man solch einen deutlichen Nachteil hat, muss es einen unfassbar guten Vorteil geben, der bei der Konkurrenz fehlt. Und das gibt's leider nicht.


Ausnahme, jemand kann ohne Google leben. Gibt es auch einige von.
Bzw, vorher informieren, welche Apps nun wie und wo beschafft werden, und ob man mit dem Kompromiss leben kann.


Der Galaxy Store bei Samsung ist komplett irrelevant: Denn es gibt den Play Store mit sämtlichen Google Diensten.


----------

